# Non smelly poop. It's true!



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

When I first heard from some of you all that your dog's poop didn't stink I thought..."um...ok...." but since I have switched Ollie's food, or I should say I'm in the process of switching, the poop odor is practically eliminated! What a nice bonus, lol. No gas in the evenings and his poops seem "healthier" overall.

He was on chicken soup food and I suspected that his tummy was bothered by chicken. Not necessarily allergic, although that could be the case, but even when I gave him TINY pieces of baked chicken it would cause his poops to get extra mushy. And his poop was STINKY. Switching him over to Natural Balance duck and potato--currently giving him a 60/40 mixture of both. Will probably keep it that way for a while. I like what it seems to be doing for his digestive system.


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

I swear -- Noelle's poops don't stink either. Linda, Bonnie Mommie, was the first one I heard say this and I thought - "Well, Bonnie Marie IS just about THE most adorable thing I've ever seen, so Linda is allowed this latitude." Then I, too, switched to SG Hund n' Flocken and Noelle's poops didn't stink any more either! 

Yippee for Ollie...Noelle is much more interested in those butt sniffs now!


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

Wilson and Molly have oderless poop too. I think when they are on good food, without a lot of fillers and by products there is less waste. You will also notice as he gets older that he doesn't poo as much.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> Yippee for Ollie...Noelle is much more interested in those butt sniffs now!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


















Ollie says: Come on up, Noelle, my little love kitten, er, I mean, pup...hurry before my snip, snips....lol.......



> Wilson and Molly have oderless poop too. I think when they are on good food, without a lot of fillers and by products there is less waste. You will also notice as he gets older that he doesn't poo as much.[/B]


Oh happy, happy day when the poop volume is diminished!! lol. He's not too bad now, maybe 3 times per day...


----------



## Joey's Mom2 (Aug 24, 2004)

I just changed Fendi's diet too, and her poop also has become much less odorless. I remember the puppy food she was on before this--wow! You can smell that sucker miles away! So I'm happy--not only is the food that she's eating much healthier, and no cheap fillers, but she also poops less and it is virtually odorless.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Yep, we've got no odor at our house either... K & C have been on Newman's Own Organics kibble for a long time....


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Ok, so let me know...what is the best dog food for this and where have you been getting it? Non stinky poop sounds like a good plan to me









Kosmo's Mommy


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Nemo is on Wellness and his poop has no odor either









I think your choice of food is what works best for your puppy.
Natural Balance and Wellness are great foods (In my opinion) and there are many more.
I have went through like 4 different kinds of foods and I am happy with Wellness.
Everyone is different and every puppy is different.
I hope you find the one thats right for Kosmo..
Good Luck,
ANDREA~


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Mine all eat the same food (NB Duck & Potato, and Wellness Venison) Joplin, Frankie and Billy's poop isn't bad, but Henry, Daisy and Lulu's poop stinks from here to high heaven. The poop is also different consistencies. When the puppy pads have poop on them, I know exactly whose it is.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> Ok, so let me know...what is the best dog food for this and where have you been getting it? Non stinky poop sounds like a good plan to me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is Kosmo eating now? All I can recommend from my limited experience is going for simple, natural ingredients.





> Mine all eat the same food (NB Duck & Potato, and Wellness Venison) Joplin, Frankie and Billy's poop isn't bad, but Henry, Daisy and Lulu's poop stinks from here to high heaven. The poop is also different consistencies. When the puppy pads have poop on them, I know exactly whose it is.[/B]


That's funny! I mean, not funny, you know what I mean. 

Do your have allergies? Like I said, I'm not sure Ollie has an allergy to chicken, but from day 1 his poops on the Chicken soup always seemed too soft to me. And then when I'd give him a tiny, tiny bit of baked chicken it would get REALLY squishy and he'd be gassy. 

Do you switch from the Duck & Potato to any of the other flavors for variety?

I may continue to give Ollie the 50/50 mixture of the chicken soup AND the NB--as long as his poops continue to seem ok.

Another thing is that the Chicken soup is only sold at ONE store around here, and they only carry a few bags at a time and I don't want to deal with mail order if they decide to discontinue it....buying the NB at Petco makes me more secure that it's more available.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=327182
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=327182
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine have no allergies, that I am aware of. Daisy may have. She had been eating Ol' Roy, and I believe the change in diet did her wonders.

The only variety they get is the Duck and Potato, and the Wellness Venison. I switch off every now and then. Sometimes they have Duck for breakfast and Venison for dinner. On weekends, I make them a dogfood omelet (eggs, carrots, green beans and dog food). Because I have so many, there will always be a runny poop somewhere, but all in all, they enjoy their meals, eat well, poops are different, but look fine.


----------

